# Bei Not-Aus auch Eingänge mit wegschalten



## Anaconda55 (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr davon bei betätigtem Not-Aus neben den Ausgängen aus verdrahtungstechnischen und Modultechnischen gründen auch die Eingänge wegzuschalten?


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2009)

_*Nichts*_ - du nimmst dir damit jede Menge Diagnose-Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## sps-concept (29 Dezember 2009)

*Not-Aus*

Hallo,

und was soll das bringen? Manche Not-Aus werden auch von einem Relais quittiert, das an einem SPS-Ausgang hängt. Wie verhinderst du dass hunderte Störmeldungen auflaufen und was zeigst du dann auf der Visu an?

meine Meinung: ich halte nichts davon

André


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Dezember 2009)

Ich halte zwar selbst nichts davon habe den Auftrag aber so erhalten das doch so zu planen. und würde einfach gerne möglichst viele Meinungen dazu hören um auch mehrere Gegenargumente zu haben.

Wir gehen jetzt einfach mal davon aus das der Not Aus von einer externen SPS quittiert wird.

Softwaremäßig kann man das unterbinden da der Modulstatus abgefragt werden kann. Der Bus läuft weiterhin nur die I/O Versorgung ist abgeschaltet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2009)

Mach das bitte nicht, es kann doch fast keinen ersichtlichen
grund geben um so etwas zu machen. 
Wie schon bei den Vorrednern, Eingänge sollten erhalten bleiben
um Dinge zu Diagnostizieren die auch bei Not-Aus auftreten können. 
Da wäre zum Beispiel der auslösen einer Sicherung. 
Dw würde ich auch nur die Ausgangsbaugruppen wegschalten die
erforderlich sind. 
Wenn dein Auftraggeber das so haben möchte, soll er doch mal
einen Grund nennen, mich würde intressieren wozu das gut sein
soll.  

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Dezember 2009)

Es geht um dezentrale Peripherie:

Es müssten zum 2 Versorgungskreise aufgebaut werden, einmal ein geschaltener und einmal einer mit Dauerspannung.

Dann müssten pro Arbeitsplatz die doppelte Anzahl an Modulen eingesetzt werden oder die 4 fache, da aktuell Eingänge und Ausgänge in einem Modul sind, es handelt sich um ein Mischmodul.


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2009)

Tja, jetzt müsste man zunächst mal die Begrifflichkeiten definieren ...

Bei einem Not-Aus sind Ein/Ausgänge an so ziemlich jeder Maschine "weg" die ich kenne (zugegebenermaßen nicht bei allen),
im Regelfall ist der Not-Aus nämlich schlicht und einfach der Hauptschalter.

Das andere wäre der Not-Halt, wo ich meinen Vorrednern voll zustimmen würde.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (29 Dezember 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Es geht um dezentrale Peripherie:
> 
> Es müssten zum 2 Versorgungskreise aufgebaut werden, einmal ein geschaltener und einmal einer mit Dauerspannung.
> 
> Dann müssten pro Arbeitsplatz die doppelte Anzahl an Modulen eingesetzt werden oder die 4 fache, da aktuell Eingänge und Ausgänge in einem Modul sind, es handelt sich um ein Mischmodul.



Eingangsmodule brauchen im Regelfall ohnehin nur die Masse, und keinen Plus, ob Mischmodul oder nicht ändert daran auch nichts.

Von welcher "dezentralen Peripherie" ist denn die Rede, ich komm jetzt gerade nicht auf den einzigen Hersteller weltweit der sowas im Programm hat ...


----------



## Anaconda55 (29 Dezember 2009)

Es geht hier um X67 Module von B&R die Digitalen Mischmodule hier hat man die Möglichkeit Kanäle als Ausgang und als Eingang zu parametrieren und hier ist natürlich 24V und Masse vorhanden.


----------



## Safety (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
noch eine Anmerkung zur Manuellen Rückstellfunktion, hier handelt es sich um eine Sicherheitsfunktion. 
Nachlesen kann man die Anforderungen in der 13849-1  5.2.2 

*5.2.2 Manuelle Rückstellungsfunktion*
Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen aus Tabelle 8 wird Folgendes angewendet.
Nach der Einleitung eines Stoppbefehls durch eine Schutzeinrichtung muss der Stoppzustand
aufrechterhalten bleiben, bis eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung betätigt wird und der sichere Zustand für einen Wiederanlauf gegeben ist.
Die Wiederherstellung der Sicherheitsfunktion durch die Rückstellung der Schutzeinrichtung unterbricht den Stoppbefehl. Wenn durch die Risikobeurteilung angezeigt, muss diese Aufhebung des Stoppbefehls durch eine manuelle, separate und beabsichtigte Handlung (manuelle Rückstellung) bestätigt werden.
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
- muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRPICS bereitgestellt werden,
- darf nur dann erreicht werden, wenn alle Sicherheitsfunktionen und Schutzeinrichtungen funktionsfähig
sind,
- darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten,
- muss eine beabsichtigte Handlung sein,
- muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen,
- darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.
*Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.*
Das Antriebselement zum Rücksetzen muss außerhalb des Gefahrbereichs und an einer sicheren Position mit
guter Einsicht zur Überprüfung, dass sich keine Person im Gefahrbereich befindet, angebracht werden.
Wo die Einsicht in den Gefahrbereich nicht vollständig ist, wird ein spezielles Rückstellverfahren erforderlich.

Auch wird bei einer Rückstellfunktion die über eine SPS gehen ein sicherheitsgerichtetes Programm darin geschrieben.


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2009)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Es geht hier um X67 Module von B&R die Digitalen Mischmodule hier hat man die Möglichkeit Kanäle als Ausgang und als Eingang zu parametrieren und hier ist natürlich 24V und Masse vorhanden.


 
Hallo Anaconda,
jetzt wird mir auch klar warum die fordern auch die Eingänge weg zuschalten, es kann ja eine Verbindung zwischen den E/A bestehen die muss natürlich Sicherheitstechnisch betrachtet werden. Es ist wichtig zu wissen welche Architektur Deine Sicherheitsfunktionen benötigen bzw. welchen PLr. Dann frage bitte B+R wie dieses Modul sicherheitsgerichtet abzuschalten ist. Wie man das bei diesem Modul machen muss kann Dir nur der Hersteller wirklich sagen.


----------

